# is this a big CRAPPIE for pensacola???



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown



caught today at a undisclosed location, (in myrtle grove) on a 5" christmas tree color (dark green w/ red flake) trick worm, rigged weedless on a 1/0 owner offset wormhook


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice fish. Just one or more like that??? 



Undisclosed location... we can see the address over your shoulder.











kidding. :usaflag


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

first cast, ... i caught 4 bass all around 2 lbs... i really didn't exspect to catch it... all were released...



undisclosed location, somewhere in the myrtle grove area.... start guessing.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't know about P'COLA but nice CRAPPIE. :angel


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Deeplines (2/10/2008)*I don't know about P'COLA but nice CRAPPIE. :angel




i swear it was caught in pensacola.


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

nice crappie, used to catch the hell out of them in Missouri just a little bigger than that one. 

Are you fishing just off Arabian DR


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

If you want us to guess I would say on the road "Cant think of the number" but it runs between jackson and 98..... Dumps out at the lodge by the tom thumb. am I close????? Be honest. That is a nice crappie though no matter where you caught it. Congrats


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

looks like fairfield


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it's close to jackson... a bit south of it.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like i nailed the spot


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *VS200B (2/10/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Deeplines (2/10/2008)*I don't know about P'COLA but nice CRAPPIE. :angel
> ...


Sorry, What I ment was I don't know if it is a good Crappie for P'cola, but still is a nice crappie. I've only caught them in North Bama.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

hahaaa...

ok, i'll tell....

Lake Charlene.


----------

